# How To Finish Sanding Moulding Of Door?



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm sanding my doors down. I used a heat gun and shave hook to scrape the paint and gunk off. I then used a sander using 40 grit paper then will work through finer paper before finishing with wax. Sanding the doors down with the sander was more or less straightforward.

I'm finding the moulding ( assume that is what it is called? ) around the panels quite tricky. I attach some photos of progress I've made so far. Looking at the moulding you can see there are flat faces at 90 degrees. The methods I've been using are, fine wire wool with paint stripper. Not really tried this one yet, using various dowel sizes with sanding paper wrapped around. I think this method is more suited to concave rather than convex moulding. I've used strips of glass to clean up the flat edges.I also got a pack of sanding foam blocks of several grit types. I'm worried using these will take the edges off the flat parts?

Have put some pictures on PhotoBucket see here,
Door Moulding Sanding Advice pictures by EarthTribe13 - Photobucket

Any help on this much appreciated.
Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The ideal is to cut one or more sanding blocks to fit the shape of the moulding, and then use strips of sandpaper so you don't sand "outside the lines". Sometimes, scraps of other moulding can do the job.

For example, a cove bit of the matching radius could be used to make a block for sanding 1/4-round (convex) moulding.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v154-0202/ea_-_cove


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> The ideal is to cut one or more sanding blocks to fit the shape of the moulding, and then use strips of sandpaper so you don't sand "outside the lines". Sometimes, scraps of other moulding can do the job.
> 
> For example, a cove bit of the matching radius could be used to make a block for sanding 1/4-round (convex) moulding.
> 
> Cove Bits - Cove Bits


OK, thanks Ralph.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sanding Molding Video

http://www.amazon.com/Zinsser-31412...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1294615832&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BQLVVK...e=395261&creativeASIN=B000BQLVVK&linkCode=asn

http://www.goearthstone.com/quik_sand.asp

========


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another option, Peter, is the Profile Sander that Porter Cable made some years back. It's essentially a uni-directional reciprocating sander that has different attachment forms, and uses hook/loop sanding paper. You may be able to find one on the used market.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Sanding Molding Video
> 
> Amazon.com: Zinsser #31412 40-60G Coar Sand Block: Home Improvement
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

*sanding the flats*



Gaia said:


> I've used strips of glass to clean up the flat edges.I also got a pack of sanding foam blocks of several grit types. I'm worried using these will take the edges off the flat parts?


One of my favorite homemade tools for sanding the flats on profiles is to cut a piece of countertop laminate and glue various grits of sandpaper to the back side. I make mine about 35 to 50 mm wide by about 75mm long (1.5 -2.0" x 3"). Give the edges and corners one good swipe with a file to get rid of sharp edges. These work like a file and cost almost nothing to make.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Another option, Peter, is the Profile Sander that Porter Cable made some years back. It's essentially a uni-directional reciprocating sander that has different attachment forms, and uses hook/loop sanding paper. You may be able to find one on the used market.


Thanks again.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> One of my favorite homemade tools for sanding the flats on profiles is to cut a piece of countertop laminate and glue various grits of sandpaper to the back side. I make mine about 35 to 50 mm wide by about 75mm long (1.5 -2.0" x 3"). Give the edges and corners one good swipe with a file to get rid of sharp edges. These work like a file and cost almost nothing to make.


Cheers.


----------

